# Sometimes I feel sorry for you people. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

because you don't have Kopper.  Seriously, those of you who don't have him should probably invest in some therapy. Because he's the best German Shepherd Ever. 

Come and play with me!









Aren't you going to kick it? 









Mom! It went under the trailer again!









You mean I have to get it myself?









Kinda cool under here









Now I put it on TOP of the trailer!









Uh oh, here comes Rocky









Game off









My work is done here. . .









Just looking pretty!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Emoore. Lovely 

How stupid are we about our dogs 

Sorry yours can't be the best -cause mine is :laugh:

Sue


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, ok, you can have the best dog. I have the best bitch though. Good pictures. Your boy likes his balls:blush:.


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kopper is very handsome! love the dark coat and face


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is definitely a hunk! :wub:


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome pics!!!!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent pictures. Love em.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

selzer said:


> Your boy likes his balls:blush:.


Ya think so?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks great Emily!!! You should post pics more often!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

really nice pictures!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He is beautiful! When I imagine getting a working dog in the future...I always picture something like this. Hopefully my next boy will be as handsome as yours!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> He is beautiful! When I imagine getting a working dog in the future...I always picture something like this. Hopefully my next boy will be as handsome as yours!!


You'll think your dog is handsomer. 



But you'll be wrong.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is incredibly handsome and obviously willing to go to great lenghts to get his ball. Rocky is a very handsome boy too.Thanks. Love the bright green ball.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You should feel twice as sorry for us...you had Cash too


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stosh said:


> You should feel twice as sorry for us...you had Cash too


:hugs: Thank you. Not a lot of folks around here remember him. 










It's funny, aside from both being sable, they couldn't be more different physically, but Kopper is _so _much like Cash in so many ways. Most days it makes me feel better, but sometimes he does something exactly the way Cash did, and it catches me off-guard and I cry a little.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovtht green football.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lst picture, "WOW" just beautiful! older fellow is very handsome, love his ears, reminds me of my first shepherd, star. how old is he?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

ooops, never mind i see at the end, he is 10 years young


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Mighty fine emoore. He's a beauty. He reminds me of my pups dad. 

What did he look like at 6 months or so? How long did he continue darken?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations on having the 2nd best German Shepherd ever.
;-)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jack's Dad said:


> Mighty fine emoore. He's a beauty. He reminds me of my pups dad.
> 
> What did he look like at 6 months or so? How long did he continue darken?


This is him at 6 months. 









He hasn't gone through the wonky color changes. he was light for a couple of weeks right around 4 months old, but other than that he's always been dark.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You have the handsomest (is that a word?) hunky GSD ever. 

I, however, own the most wonderful WGSD mix boy ever.  Oh, whoops, ok two of them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no, i have the best bitch. i won't comment on the balls. :laugh:



selzer said:


> LOL, ok, you can have the best dog.
> 
> I have the best bitch though. Good pictures. Your boy likes his balls:blush:.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's one of the bestest words.



chelle said:


> You have the >>>> handsomest <<<<
> 
> (is that a word?) hunky GSD ever.
> 
> I, however, own the most wonderful WGSD mix boy ever.  Oh, whoops, ok two of them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!  Beautiful pups but I'm perfectly fine loving my own furbabies. They'll always be number one in my heart


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the Kooper is the man.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny boy!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is very handsome!

BUT! I he a ninja? As far as I know I am the only one who owns a specialty bred Ninja GSD. Very rare find.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> He is very handsome!
> 
> BUT! I he a ninja? As far as I know I am the only one who owns a specialty bred Ninja GSD. Very rare find.


Uhm, eh, uh, check down in my signature, I have a Ninja GSD too. Must admit she is a rare find though.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG... Even Kira thought that was hysterically funny!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

So many stunning dogs, and Kopper is one of my faves. I'd love to see lots more pictures of him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> Uhm, eh, uh, check down in my signature, I have a Ninja GSD too. Must admit she is a rare find though.


Yes a fellow NINJA GSD owner!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

selzer said:


> Your boy likes his balls:blush:.


 

All men do, my dear. 

Jelpy


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOVE him. Rocky too, and that picture of Cash...  I am just so in love with Sables. And I love the eyes. That's my big thing--what kind of light is in the eyes?


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Just found your pic's Em.
"Uh...muh...GAWD" (Valley Girl voice)

BEAUTIFUL dogs. Both are most awesomester. 

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

He is soooo handsome!!


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Darn good looking ****zu you have there. Kidding. 

Very handsome boy.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry.. meant shih tzu:blush:


----------

